# Looking to adopt a bunny. North California



## tanya_v (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a 1 year old holland lop bunny-boy who wants to get a friend. He is not fixed yet (I took him to my vet at 6 months and he wasn't ready). I might fix him although I was told it's about $250 to neuter!!!:shock:I prefer smaller bunnies (< 5 lbs).

Just a few questions. Should I fix my bunny? (He is a very good boy, no problems with marking, biting, bad temper, etc.) Should I only get a female bunny?

I am looking only for a fixed bunny, so I checked several rescues online but didn't find a bunny I'd like. One rescue never called me back, another called in 3 days just to tell be the bunny was adopted a day ago. I see some nice bunnies in shelters but they wouldn't hald a bunny for me (I have to drive for 2 hours). Maybe I can find some help here.

Oh, I am in Sacramento area.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 25, 2010)

I would definately get your bunny neutered. It is essential for their long-term health.

I don't know which rescues you have contacted yet, but here are a few links:

http://www.allearssac.org/
http://www.secondchancebunnies.com/
http://www.saveabunny.org/
http://www.rescuerabbitsrock.com/
http://rabbit.rescueshelter.com/California
http://leapsandboundsrabbitrescue.cfsites.org/

I'm so happy that you want to give another bunny a home. Good luck on your search!


----------



## tanya_v (Oct 25, 2010)

From what I've heard it's not that critical for male bunnies as it is for females, but I think I'll do that anyways.

Thanks for the links!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 25, 2010)

*tanya_v wrote: *


> From what I've heard it's not that critical for male bunnies as it is for females, but I think I'll do that anyways.
> 
> Thanks for the links!



I don't think it is as far as health is concerned, but it is really for the best. I'm happy that you're open to have him neutered. A neutered boy is a happier boy (at least as far as us humans are concerned; he might miss his boy parts, lol!).

Good luck on your search for a companion!!


----------



## tanya_v (Oct 26, 2010)

He is scheduled to be fixed this week!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 26, 2010)

Foster mom is now going through spraying jets subsiding, so you and your boy will benefit from the neuter procedure. Much nicer living with a boy he won't hormonally hump (as much) and spray. Dominance mounting will occur in females and males, post sp/euter surgeries.

Same gender rabbits can co-exist, quite harmoniously if neutered, although I'd check into shelters and rescues that have sp/eutered rabbits and try dates with a female first. Takes about 8 weeks for testosterone to diminish.

Rescues can run super busy. I hope you'll find a darling little or big, uppy eared or lop companion ~

Not as invasive for boys as an abdominal incision for girls, although I know of one instance where the shelter vet didn't tie off properly and a boy had to have his neuter "fixed." The glue became undone at his incision site from grooming and pressure/discomfort of internal bleeding. Luckily this was spotted in time to avoid him from bleeding profusely onto the recovery ward blanket. Not to scare you, as thousands to thousands of neuters are done routinely by experienced vets and all heal A-OK.

Congrats to you for being a devoted bunny mom and considering a companion for your fellow.  Quite magical and comforting to watch the interaction between a bonded pair. 

Will your rabbit-savvy vet provide take-home meds like metacam?

An unwanted, homeless rabbit will sure appreciate your love and care!! :hearts


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks also for taking on the responsibility and care to get your boy neutered by an experienced, rabbit-savvy vet. 

The cost is significant. In 2006 when 3 abandoned street rabbits delivered 16 babies shortly after capture, we devoted several thousand dollars to having all 19 sp/eutered. Don't regret "the expense" to this day. Happy and healthy,

Cuddles prior to his surgery, and many more for years to come!!


----------



## tanya_v (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know about the medicine but my vet is pretty good and works with rabbits(it's actually a 24/7 hospital with several good vets). Is it a pain medication?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, it is a pain reliever. How's Wasabi doing?


----------



## tanya_v (Oct 28, 2010)

It's tomorrow, so he's still doing fine.:biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 28, 2010)

Definitely have him neutered. $250 is a little high but peace of mind is priceless. The was a vet in Oakley that used to do ours for less than $100.


----------



## tanya_v (Oct 28, 2010)

4 years ago I paid $160 for spaying my cat and it wasn't the cheapest I could get. Prices just jumped up.ssd:


----------



## tanya_v (Oct 30, 2010)

We are back from our vet. Everything went fine but now my bunny is very mad at me.


----------



## tanya_v (Oct 30, 2010)

Dup.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 3, 2010)

:flowerskiss:The little grumper will improve. Wasabi back rubs ~

thumbs up,


----------



## tanya_v (Nov 5, 2010)

He is doing much better now! He is more playful than before!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 8, 2010)

Did u see Happi Bun's thread just? It's a girl in Northern Ca?!:?

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=61910&forum_id=7


----------

